# Fl ethanol repeal????



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone hear more about this??

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/gaetz-43335-law-bill.html

The way the article is written on the site is atrocious, just hope there is another article somewhere.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/Secti...ocumentType=Bill&BillNumber=4013&Session=2012

Here's the bill off of the State Rep's website, supposed to take effect July 1, 2012 if passed?

Cool!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Might just want to bombard Clay Ingram on this. I already did.

http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/Secti...epresentative.aspx?MemberId=4493&SessionId=70


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

That would be fairly spectacular.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Update and the comment that I got back from Clay Ingram.




> Thank you for taking the time to contact the legislative office of State
> Representative Clay Ingram with your support for Representative Gaetz's
> legislative proposal to repeal fuel standards mandating specified
> amounts of ethanol in gasoline in Florida.
> ...


OK....So lets go people. Contact you representative and bust that crap up.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I like that!!


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Ethanol*

This was the response to a letter to Greg Evers, sounds good now, just gotta get everyone else onboard.



Chad, 

Thanks for your support. I filed this bill along with the House sponsor, 
Representative Matt Gaetz, for reasons exactly like those you mention below. Too many of my constituents have brought me issues of small engine damage from the ethanol in fuels. It is my hope, it will continue to garner support across the state and with enough elected officials to pass and repeal the mandate. 
Thanks again for your support! 

Greg 

________________________________________


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

http://www.northescambia.com/?p=73261


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

After reading the link above it moved me to write a strong letter to the one Sen. Chris Smith, D-Fort Lauderdale, voted against the repeal.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Why? Why would you vote aginst the repeal of the Non Ethonal gas? [SB 238]

Do you know anything about internal combustion engines? Do you know that the Government is subsiding the farmers for this crap fuel?

"Ethanol production is subsidized by the government and cost more than gas.

Ethanol has far less BTUs per volume than gas. This gives less mileage per gallon.

Ethanol is very corrosive to systems not specifically designed to handle it. It corrodes aluminum carburetors in small engines and the rubber hoses.

Disband the Department of Energy and the EPA, let market forces decide what energy sources we use."

The only reason I can think of that you would vote the way you did is you have your hand in the cookie jar. Do you have your hand in the cookie jar or are you just ingerant about this subject?"


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well its seems that the effective date is 1July2012, so lets see how this works.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

THis is awesome, from what I understand (Which isnt a whole lot) it costs more to produce a gallon of Ethonal that is costs to produce a gallon of straight gasoline. Any truth to this?


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Bobby*

OOps Bobby,

You might need to spell check the word ignorant.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah it actually does cost more to produce ethanol fuels than regular gasoline, it just a boost for the farmers, and my answere to that is, if you sell grain or items such as corn to Middle Eastern countries that sell us gas then, play the same game as there are, Barrell of oil=$128.00 Bag of grain=28.00, raise the price of grain or tell them to eat the oil, its that easy.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

The free market is a more powerful tool for the common good than attempts by the government to engineer specific outcomes. One should always suspect government mandates and subsidies that undermine the positive impacts of a true free market economy. 

The idea that the government needs to mandate a product because it is somehow superior needs to be addressed with the question, "If the product is really superior, then why won't customers be willing to buy it without the government mandate?"

I'm actually a big fan of biofuels in certain applications, but through product superiority and customer choice rather than government mandate. Fuel markets can change pretty fast, and there are some ethanol technologies (cellulose or sugar based, rather than corn based) that should prove much more cost effective than 100% gasoline at times when oil is expensive. Of course, I'll still prefer 100% gasoline in my chainsaw and my boat.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

it is just stupid to make a less efficient fuel from a food source...use saw grass or algae, corn is the least efficient way to make fuel and damages engines, then raises the world market of a food source.

Any word if this passed??


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I love the thought, but most of the time the congress is benefiting too much from the lobbyist. What happened to we the people


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

saintsfann76 said:


> I love the thought, but most of the time the congress is benefiting too much from the lobbyist. What happened to we the people



Its because we as a nation have become " we the sheeple"...

the best time to stop a fire is when ya see smoke, we as a nation have just "hoped" things would get back to "normal"....we became bad stewards of what was given to us by earlier generations.....and now that we have went past the smoke stage to a raging fire, any attempts to try and use logic to place boundaries on what are government is trying to do is labeled as being "radical".........I hate to say it, but I do believe that there is an "extremely radical" period of time just over the horizon.....:gun_bandana::gun_bandana::gun_bandana::gun_bandana:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

have another cup of Kool-Aid and get in line. The "Elected Officials" are getting their pockets filled all the time.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

It is just too easy for a law to pass


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

I really don't mind using ethanol blended fuel in my vehicles either, but my small engines and my boat, no way.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I kill it in my truck & cars too as it will retain water in your gas tank.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Old news but I was wondering if the bill got "unstalled". Stalled usually means it quietly goes away. http://jacksonville.com/opinion/blo...11-12-07/ethanol-bill-stalls-senate-committee
More old news but interesting, missed the whole thing...
http://www.usatoday.com/money/indus...2-01-03/ethanol-subsidy-gas-prices/52355056/1


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Being a truck driver, we also use a biodiesel blend in our rigs that is already at the pumps. I've also heard that we are discovering more oil in this country than we are using. I hate to say it, but drilling here would keep alot more jobs and mone here.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Doing some unscientific experimenting with Non ethanol fuel I discovered that in my truck. ['94 F-150 5.8L motor] I saw no change in fuel mileage. But in my Mustang. ['07 GT/CS 4.6 3 valve] I pick up 3MPG. This was all around town driving.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a '94 F150 with a 5.0 engine. With ethanol I get 15-16 MPG, with straight gas I get 18-19 MPG. Mostly highway miles.

Smitty


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

we see 12-14mpg ccity with ethanol, 16-18 nonethanol in my durango 5.7L


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

X-Shark said:


> After reading the link above it moved me to write a strong letter to the one Sen. Chris Smith, D-Fort Lauderdale, voted against the repeal.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


:clap::clap: Sounds like something I would say. "Sir, have you stopped beating your wife?"


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Coastal Cowboy said:


> Being a truck driver, we also use a biodiesel blend in our rigs that is already at the pumps. I've also heard that we are discovering more oil in this country than we are using. I hate to say it, but drilling here would keep alot more jobs and mone here.


Just curious here, why is it that you "hate" to say this? There's over a billion dollars a day leaving this country and going to Venezuela, the Middle East, Mexico, Canada, and many other nations. As has been said before, it's the greatest transfer of wealth from one nation to another in the history of the world. How cheap would that oil be if we did'nt need it?


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Ethanol repeal*

This is long awaited great news for Boat owners having trouble finding non ethanol based fuel. Cmon 7-1-12


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I believe this died in committee, I am bummed if that is true


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

It did it died in committee in both the house and Senate. I was watching intently :-/


----------

